# egg share?? more info please!



## FinnsMama (May 13, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

I have been diagnosed with PCOS, and after a year of clomid (ovulation drug!) have been advised that our best bet is IVF (dr unsure if IUI would be good so suggested go straight to IVF)

They wait for the IVF 1st appt (NHS) is one year so we are now looking at private clinics,  the costs are extreme and me and DH have discussed how we would like to help couples like us.

My sis advised that clinics run egg share schemes where we can donate half my eggs in exchnage for reduced IVF costs.  has anyone done this ?? 

I am 25 and with the aid of drugs i ovulate , would i be allowed to donate?

Recently ave been feeling really let down and dissapointed with my body, not being able to do the most natural thing in the world and i cant help thinking how wonderful it would be to think that i could possibly make someone elses dreams come true?

I know there are risks involved and i would really like to hear from girls who have/or considered egg share??


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Samstar.

I have PCOS and have eggshared 3 times at the Lister.  My local clinic did not allow me to eggshare because of my PCOS - although said if I had a full cycle of IVF to myself first and they stimulated me ok then they may allow me.  I'm glad they said no as I then went to the Lister who are very good at dealing with PCOS ladies.  

So in short best thing to do is ring around some clinics and see if they would allow it.

At the Lister your IVF is free is you share - all you pay is the HFEA fee and then extras are ICSI, blasts, freezing - they are quite expensive for these though.  I am lucky enough to not need ICSI but last time we had to pay for blasts.

I'm not sure about other clinics but at the Lister they will want you to have HIV and Hepatitus blood tests 3 months apart before you can share so its best to get these done by your GP asap to at least get the ball rolling then in the three month wait you can have consultations and your other blood tests done - A few of them take a long time to come back - chromosomes is about 6 weeks and is best being done by your clinic as although my GP signed the form for me to have it done the lab refused it as its an expensive test.  At the Lister although they like your GP to do your blood tests they will do them for free for you but your husband will need to get his done by your GP or pay the Lister for them - think he only needs one lot of HIV and HEPs done.

This is all for the lister so different clinics will be different.

Nic x


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

i have sent you a personal message with information in as its a rather long-winded explanation


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Samstar,
I'm about to start my 1st IVF cycle (with egg share) at the London Women's Clinic in Darlington. I know from talking to the staff there that they have treated lots of patients from Scotland. All clinics vary but at this particular clinic the IVF is completely free for the donor as the treatment is funded by the receipient. All clinics have differing criteria for women who wish to join their egg share schemes so you would need to contact them individually. 
There are lots of issues to consider before going ahead with egg sharing so its worth contacting your chosen clinic in plenty of time as you (& your DH) will need "implications counselling" (this is a legal requirement from the HFEA) & if you choose to go ahead there will be several blood tests you'll need before the clinic can match you with a recipient. All this can take several weeks (or even months), but that's a good thing as it enables you to make sure you're taking the right route. We were really lucky as our GP agreed to do the tests for us (which saved a few £100's & the clinic were fine with this) & as soon as the results were back I was matched to a receipient within days, but it's still taken from December to get this far!
The LWC has open evenings dedicated to women/ couples thinking of egg sharing so you could always book onto one of these if you wanted more info. Their details are on the HFEA website.
Good luck! x


----------



## mini munch (Oct 15, 2005)

hi i know how you are feeling, im doing the same im just waiting for a refferal to go to clinic and do egg share, there are lots of pros and cons to anything you do, this is why im doing this so i can help others, but you go for  it i dont seem why you carnt do it, keep intouch and i will let you no how i get on good luck to you 
mini munch xxx


----------

